# Back again



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

2010 brought me to this site as my husband of 17 years wanted a divorce. Any emotion you can think of....I experienced. I was 38 with 2 young boys (6 and 11) and literally thought my life was over.Fast forward to 2020...I SURVIVED!!!!! My oldest is 21 now and my youngest is 16 and they have turned in to the best young adults. I was petrified that they would hang with the wrong crowd, become addicted to drugs, or be sullen kids because of their parent's divorce. I am back on this site just looking to see if anything has changed in 10 years with relationships.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome back! It's always good to hear back from members who have been gone for a long time. It sounds like you and your children are doing very well.

Has anything changed with relationships? Guess you'll have to look around the forum, join in on threads, and let us know if you think anything has. See you out there.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

@denise1218 glad to welcome you back. Great to see that you conquered the divorce mountain and are out the other side. Good job on raising wonderful boys. I think as long as their are people in the equation, relationship matters will still run the gamut as we are all flawed human beings. Any new love interests in your life?


----------

